

Bitcask: because you needed another local key/value store - wmf
http://blog.basho.com/2010/04/27/hello,-bitcask/

======
argvzero
Some perf numbers:

Bitcask vs. InnoDB (by Dave Smith):
<http://twitter.com/dizzyco/status/13014285189>

Bitcask vs. Tokyo Cabinet (by Jeff Darcy):
<http://pl.atyp.us/wordpress/?p=2868>

